# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  Superdrol? or somthing else...

## Sableman

Hammer Sports: P-Max
I guess its the same as Superdrol
compound is: 17a-methyl-etioallocholan-2-ene-17b-ol

Is it a Pro Hormone or a Anabolic Steroid ?

Anyone know how well it works?

I take 10mg's 3 times a day. 

Somthing my friend hooked me up with, I just thought it was a supp. but im thinking otherwise now.

Any help with getting info on what iv been taking would be great.
Google Searches show nothing for P-Max, but the compound pops up Superdrol all over the place. 

Is the legit stuff? or just a knockoff and a placebo for the most part? haha
And also, is it a bulking agent, or cutting?
Newbe i know. but help would be great.

PS.. I decided to wait on the injecties for another 2 years. thanks to some people on a recent post I did.
Thanks guys

-The Newbemasta

----------


## hawktribal

i didnt bother to compare to chemical compound to SD, but if it a knock off, you need to do a lot more planing if your going to continue to run it. IMO 30 mg is too high especially for 4 weeks. 20/20/20/20 should be sufficient. look into support supplements and PCT before you screw yourself up. no flame whatsoever, just laying it out there. SD is a steroid not a dietary supplement.

----------


## Sableman

Thanks for the info, Well today is my second day taking the pills. I took 3 the other day, and 1 this morning. I mean, I FEEL ok, weather that has anything to do with it or not. But im thinking ill cut down the dosage.

Do you know what the chemical compund is for SD?
is it 17a-methyl-etioallocholan-2-ene-17b-ol ??

----------


## Rip it

(2a-17a-dimethyl-5a-androst-3-one) i think this is superdrols compound but i'm not 100% sure on that.

----------


## UpstateTank

> (2a-17a-dimethyl-5a-androst-3-one) i think this is superdrols compound but i'm not 100% sure on that.


ding ding ding we have a winner!  :AaGreen22:

----------


## NightTrain

sableman, 17a-methyl-etioallocholan-2-ene-17b-ol is the chemical compund for phera-plex not superdrol. but it is still a powerful oral steriod . and if you are going to take it you need to do some research. i have a PP log no here that lists my support supps and that covers my pct. there are may more on here. i suggest you read up and gather info before you continue this cycle. if you decide to do it, you will enjoy the results. 'train

----------


## hawktribal

2a,17a di methyl etiocholan 3-one, 17b-ol is the chemical makeup of SD just in case you are wondering

----------


## UpstateTank

> 2a,17a di methyl etiocholan 3-one, 17b-ol is the chemical makeup of SD just in case you are wondering


i have the bottle right in front of me and its:
2a-17a-dimethyl-5a-androst-3-one

ps hawk
where the hell have you been as of late?
its good to see you back here bro!

----------


## hawktribal

> i have the bottle right in front of me and its:
> 2a-17a-dimethyl-5a-androst-3-one
> 
> ps hawk
> where the hell have you been as of late?
> its good to see you back here bro!


yeah your right, i looked up the wrong thing.

i actually broke my hand. going to the gym has been less than pleasant and coming here only makes matters that much more depressing. i'll be around. right now i just want to learn. i'm planning a cycle for a few months from now and want to have the diet/training perfect for when i finally make the plunge.

----------


## UpstateTank

> yeah your right, i looked up the wrong thing.
> 
> i actually broke my hand. going to the gym has been less than pleasant and coming here only makes matters that much more depressing. i'll be around. right now i just want to learn. i'm planning a cycle for a few months from now and want to have the diet/training perfect for when i finally make the plunge.


sorry to hear that bro...but its good to have you back

----------


## hawktribal

thanks bro, just one small set back, but i'll get back there

----------

